# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Cách sử dụng gel bôi trơn đúng cách hiệu quả

## storeviettel

dẫn dắt vận dụng STUD 100

trong mỗi hộp Stud 100 đều có giấy chỉ dẫn vận dụng, thông tin thành phần, cũng như biết được doanh nghiệp sinh sản phân minh được in bằng tiếng Anh nên sẽ không dễ tự nhiên rành ngôn ngữ này. Sau đây shop Stud 100 tương trợ thực khách cách sử dụng hiệu quả nhất và dành dụm dùng được lâu nhất.

cách mở NẮP STUD 100
Để mở phần nắp Stud 100 cần 1 chìa khóa mỏng cứng vì nắp chai khai trương lần đầu rất cứng dùng tay có thể hư móng,... quay nắp đến vị trí có khoảng trống trên nắp, dùng chìa khóa mỏng đã chuẩn bị trước nạy nắp lên như hình.

DƯỚNG DẪN ứng dụng STUD 100 SPRAY
áp dụng thành phẩm stud 100 tốt nhất ở độ tuổi trên 18, kiểm chứng biết được sản phẩm ví dụ như hạng áp dụng, hiện trạng stud 100 nguyên hộp không bị biến dạng hay đã qua vận dụng typ tại bên trong, xuất xứ của chúng bảo đảm hàng chât lượng mua ở shop stud 100 (HOÀNG NGUYỄN) có thể cam kết đổi tra khi tìm thấy sản phẩm bị lỗi.

LẦN ĐẦU ứng dụng https://www.yashop16.com/cua-hang/stud-100-xit-tri-xuat-tinh-som/
Đối với những khách hàng lần đầu đã vận dụng stud 100 thì lưu ý không thể xịt quá 5 nháy cho lần áp dụng trước nhất, chỉ cần xịt 3 nháy, sau lần quan hệ áp dụng stud 100 cảm giác kết quả và điều chỉnh cho lần tiếp tục phù hợp hơn. Sau lần vận dụng trước nhất tùy cơ địa mỗi người Stud 100 có thể đạt được kế quả 25p, 30p, 40p và 50 phút. có thể dựa vào kết quả này để đánh giá độ thích hợp cơ địa sau đó lần thứ 2 ứng dụng liều lượng hợp lý so với nhu cầu của mình.

thực khách ĐÃ QUEN với STUD 100
khi hay áp dụng stud 100 việc này phát triển thành không khó hơn, bởi đã biết sẵn cơ địa của mình như vậy nào, xịt như vậy nào là hợp lý nên khỏi phải nói vô số nữa.

- Sau khi mở nắp chai xịt stud 100, lắc đều thuốc, xịt lên đầu dương vật, ấn 2 đến 4 hơi tùy khách xài xịt chính sác lên đầu dương vật, dùng ngón tay xoa nhẹ cho thuốc đều từ đầu dương vật đến vừa phủ phần khất, chú ý không xịt quá phủ lên toàn thân dương vật vì việc này không thiết yếu nhưng mà không tiết kiệm được thuốc. cách xịt không gián tiếp lên đầu dương vật là dành dụm nhất.
- Sau khi mở nắp lắc nhẹ thuốc có thể xịt vào lòng bàn tay, xoa đều từ đầu tới phủ khất dương vật xịt theo cách này thường lượng thuốc xịt ra không ít hơn bình thường bởi tiếp xúc diện tích lớn trên tay.
- Sau khi xịt và thoa đều lên đầu dương vật xong để từ 5 đến 10 phút là có thể quan hệ.
- bắt buộc phải xịt lúc dương vật đang có biểu lộ khởi đầu cương cứng để thuốc đạt hiệu quả tuyệt nhất.
- Tuy stud 100 không mùi không vị nhưng cách tuyệt nhất khi quan hệ miệng vẫn dùng nước xối đi để tốt nhất cho chị em.
- Rửa sau 10 tới 15 phút nếu quan hệ miệng.

----------

